# Hardness tester



## Nathan W (Jul 29, 2019)

I found this tester listed locally. I saw a recent thread involving testing knife steel, wasn’t sure if anyone was in the market for this type of equipment.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1110819039065912


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 29, 2019)

Nathan, I am interested. Is this yours? Can you get some more details , model #. I did some search on Instron, and they make a big variety of test equipment. But I cant find anything that looks like this. Looks like from the case some things are missing?


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 29, 2019)

This is not mine. I live next door to Boeing, Cessna, Raytheon and many other aircraft toolmakers. Machinists tools of all sorts are frequently for sell at low prices. I don’t work with steel but from what I researched it might be a good price. I’ll see if I can get a response from the seller.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 30, 2019)

The girl who posted know nothing about the tool. She is going to check with her husband tonight to get me some details. I’ll let you know when I find something out


----------



## NeilYeag (Jul 30, 2019)

Nathan W said:


> The girl who posted know nothing about the tool. She is going to check with her husband tonight to get me some details. I’ll let you know when I find something out



Interesting thanks.


----------



## Nathan W (Aug 1, 2019)

Here is the response I received today:


----------

